

Yellow Lab Tools – test web pages for performance and code quality issues - lachgr
http://yellowlab.tools/

======
lachgr
It's not my tool, but just discovered this and I think it can be very useful.
Detects common problems and also checks for things like duplicate CSS
selectors and heavy Javascript use.

Besides this hosted version there are other options available, including a
commandline client and an API. Check the GitHub repo [1].

[1]
[https://github.com/gmetais/YellowLabTools](https://github.com/gmetais/YellowLabTools)

------
ous92
Very nice tool.

It helped me a lot to optimize my website perfomance. I highly recommand for
all web developpers...

If you use to many !important tag you'll be noticed.

If you load more than one version of jquery, you'll also be informed...

You can also know if you make too many request on your DOM. So you'll have to
use JS variable instead of doing a lot of DOM request ...

All these informations are critical to get the best web performances.

Regards,

Ben Younes Ousama.

------
gaelmetais
Thank you for sharing!

